# Has anyone tried using a restaurant pan for a fire basket?



## ronpopeil (Mar 20, 2015)

This seems like a cheap alternative to a purpose built piece to me.  They come in many sizes so I guess the main concern would be whether the 22ga steel will tolerate the fire for very long.


These are a bit cheaper at my local supply store btw.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2015)

I used a Disposable Aluminum pan, with holes poked in it, for years. A perforated hotel pan would be fine. A 4-6" deep pan would be my first choice and you can get used pans for pennies on the doll Another good option is a Grill Basket...JJ


----------



## gary s (Mar 20, 2015)

Should work fine

gary


----------



## link (Mar 20, 2015)

I went to Lowes and purchased two sheets of expanded metal (about $20) and made my own. It is very easy to do and works great.Sheets are 24" x 12" Fold up 6" on each end of both sheets. then fit together to form your basket. I used wire to hold then together.


----------



## ronpopeil (Mar 20, 2015)

This is actually for my Weber setup.  I like the idea of compacting coals into a box rather than letting them roll around.  I also want to add a smokenator to it.  I figured I'd look into restaurant pans first.  The idea is to get a perforated pan about 4-6" deep and then another larger pan that can be angled over the firebox.  I could grill with the firebox on one side facing straight up then for smoking I could angle the firebox against the side of the kettle and place the larger solid pan over top to cover most of it to spread the heat out.


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 20, 2015)

RonPopeil said:


> This is actually for my Weber setup.  I like the idea of compacting coals into a box rather than letting them roll around.  I also want to add a smokenator to it.  I figured I'd look into restaurant pans first.  The idea is to get a perforated pan about 4-6" deep and then another larger pan that can be angled over the firebox.  I could grill with the firebox on one side facing straight up then for smoking I could angle the firebox against the side of the kettle and place the larger solid pan over top to cover most of it to spread the heat out.



You can get a pair of weber charcoal baskets from HD for around $15. If I'm using my kettle I use one basket with a aluminum pan in the other side and it smokes great...


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 20, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> You can get a pair of weber charcoal baskets from HD for around $15. If I'm using my kettle I use one basket with a aluminum pan in the other side and it smokes great...


+1 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Weber Charcoal rails will work great and last a long time in your Weber Kettle, and you can arrange them in several configurations as needed.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 20, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> You can get a pair of weber charcoal baskets from HD for around $15. If I'm using my kettle I use one basket with a aluminum pan in the other side and it smokes great...


Went to HD yesterday to get charcoal baskets for my newly acquired kettle.  They had them in several new smokers, but not on the shelves.  Could only get them online with HD, $15 + $5 or $6 shipping.  Still less than buying from Weber.  You can though, get them for $15 delivered to the store, just not practical for me.

Welshrarebit, I was able to get the folding grate you recommended, thanks.

Tom


----------



## ronpopeil (Mar 23, 2015)

Trying to get some clarification on what you guys are talking about.  Which one? 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_297976-505-...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

or

http://www.lowes.com/pd_591588-1646...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 23, 2015)

RonPopeil said:


> Trying to get some clarification on what you guys are talking about.  Which one?
> 
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_297976-505-...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=
> ...



The first one...


----------

